# Dehydrator doesn't heat



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

My DH, in his eternal efforts to be frugal, purchased a L'Equip dehydrator used. The timer works, the fan works, all the trays, liners, yogurt containers and fruit leather trays are there, but it does not heat. It took something like 48 hours to dry frozen mixed vegetables (corn, peas, carrots, green beans). Apples that were sliced about 1/8" thick took over 36 hours to dry. 

Is a dehydrator that doesn't heat good for anything (herbs? greens?), or do I have a nice set of trays in need of a new mechanism?


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like you can order a new heater for 10 bucks. maybe your DH can fix it.

L'equip Dehydrator Parts | Magic Aire II Dehydrator Parts | Magic Aire 2 Dehydrator Parts


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

Merks said:


> Looks like you can order a new heater for 10 bucks. maybe your DH can fix it.
> 
> L'equip Dehydrator Parts | Magic Aire II Dehydrator Parts | Magic Aire 2 Dehydrator Parts


Thank you! I assumed it was one of those "no user serviceable parts inside" appliances, and didn't even look for parts.


----------

